# My employer never registered me.



## derekbhoy (17 Mar 2009)

i was let go from work at the start of the year .I  have realised my former employer never registered me on his books , meaning i didnt pay tax or prsi . what are the implications of this , will i be allowed claim unemployment benefit. Also who is in the wrong here .Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodbine (17 Mar 2009)

when did you start working for the employer? did you ever receive a P60, did you get a P45? Payslips?


----------



## Black Sheep (17 Mar 2009)

Have you got an employer's reg. No for you former employer. 

When you go to SW to apply for your JB explain your situation to them.

Are you sure that no tax or PRSI was paid.  If that is the case you are both at fault.


----------



## derekbhoy (18 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> when did you start working for the employer? did you ever receive a P60, did you get a P45? Payslips?


 
started working february 2008 and was let go january 3rd 2009 , recieved a written p 45 , with very little on no information on it , it was then i decided to investigate as i need a p 60 for other reasons. Never recieved a pay slip from him , he used to just pay my wages into the bank .Requested a p60 for last year but so far he has not sent one out


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Mar 2009)

derekbhoy said:


> started working february 2008 and was let go january 3rd 2009 , recieved a written p 45 , with very little on no information on it , it was then i decided to investigate as i need a p 60 for other reasons. Never recieved a pay slip from him , he used to just pay my wages into the bank .Requested a p60 for last year but so far he has not sent one out


 
If you were let go 03/01/09 then p45 wold have little or no information on it as it would only show pay from 01/01/09 to date of cessation.

It woud be a very foolish employer who would pay someone into the bank directly ( leaving an obvious trail ) and not register the employee. You need to check were you definitely not registered.


----------



## derekbhoy (18 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> If you were let go 03/01/09 then p45 wold have little or no information on it as it would only show pay from 01/01/09 to date of cessation.
> 
> It woud be a very foolish employer who would pay someone into the bank directly ( leaving an obvious trail ) and not register the employee. You need to check were you definitely not registered.


 
i regestered on ROS and checked back for last year , there was no account of anything, yet my partner can go back a few years. If he has nothing to hide why not just post out my p 60, just a thought.....


----------



## alaskaonline (18 Mar 2009)

> It woud be a very foolish employer who would pay someone into the bank directly ( leaving an obvious trail ) and not register the employee.


 you'll be surprised how many employers seem to go down this route. just learned over the weekend that my friend's husband has the same troubles. he is a plumber. must have something to do with taxes as i can't understand these types of employers either.


----------



## Graham_07 (18 Mar 2009)

derekbhoy said:


> i regestered on ROS and checked back for last year , there was no account of anything, yet my partner can go back a few years. If he has nothing to hide why not just post out my p 60, just a thought.....


 
Agred, P60s were due by 15/02/09. Ask for it again. Failing that ring Revenue.


----------



## derekbhoy (18 Mar 2009)

will do , thanks for advice.....


----------



## samanthajane (18 Mar 2009)

I'd ring the revenue now, all you have to do is give them your pps number and they will be able to tell you what payments your employer has made if any. 

I think your employer must of had to pay something otherwise very silly of him to pay directly into your account from his. Is it not the law that you have to provide payslips with details of all deductions that have been made, even if there are no deduction from you personally your employer would still have to make PRSI contributions for you. My last payslips when i was an employee had every little details on it, even added up all the payments and deductions every weeks so i knew exacetly what had being payed that week and over all.


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2009)

Derek, the money that went into your bank account, was it a net figure, i.e. did your employer deduct PRSI and PAYE and just not pay it?


----------



## derekbhoy (18 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Derek, the money that went into your bank account, was it a net figure, i.e. did your employer deduct PRSI and PAYE and just not pay it?


 

yes net figure ,


----------



## jimmyd (20 Mar 2009)

My last employeer didnt register me either, luckly he did give me p60's and with these I was able to prove to social welfare that i was working for my employeer for the last 3 years, without them i was told it would be alot more bother.


----------



## markwfitz (24 Mar 2009)

This is a common problem where the paperwork is not up to scratch.
Your bank account should have some description each time you were paid!


----------



## simplyjoe (25 Mar 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Agred, P60s were due by 15/02/09. Ask for it again. Failing that ring Revenue.


 In my experience the Revenue do not do their job in these type of instances. In my experience the only thing that works is to employ a solicitor.


----------



## tatiana (19 Jun 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> If you were let go 03/01/09 then p45 wold have little or no information on it as it would only show pay from 01/01/09 to date of cessation.
> 
> It woud be a very foolish employer who would pay someone into the bank directly ( leaving an obvious trail ) and not register the employee. You need to check were you definitely not registered.


 

maybe you can help me?
hi, 
My employer was paying me 8e/h. Now the buissnes isnt so good so he want cut one hour per day. finaly it would be 7h per day. i didnt agree so i sad i want qiut. And now i find out that he didnt pay any of my taxes.
I was working for him since 08/2008 but his first company its closed now since 2008 dec. Im working now for him in his new company. but they reg it in january 2009, thay got to paye system in apirl. he told me he can pay back this 3 months. Should i agree?? or go somewhere with it? i dont have any payslips, p45 even work agreement. I didnt care much. can some one tell me what do do? I know that they hire somebody esle and paying all taxes, only i was to stupid to dont look into that matter. does anyone know what shoul i do? 
tatiana


----------



## samanthajane (19 Jun 2009)

How were you paid? In cash on into your bank account? 

If it was cash then i think it is going to be hard to prove when you worked and for how long. 

Also because part of your employment was under another company name makes things more difficult as well. But he still should of made of the contribution for you. Was he taking tax and prsi out of your wages? If he wasn't and if you were earning enough, you will have to make up those payments as well. 

Your looking at things in the wrong way. Yes he wants to cuts your hours but your hourly rate would still be the same. Why would you want to quit because of this? A lot of people have had to take pay cuts and reduced hours. If you quit you will have no job at all, and there not that easy to come across as they once were.


----------

